
Prime numbers (2009) - aburan28
http://www-groups.dcs.st-and.ac.uk/~history/HistTopics/Prime_numbers.html
======
mbroshi
Number 6 on the unsolved problems list ("Is there an arithmetic progression of
consecutive primes for any given (finite) length?") was solved affirmatively
in 2004:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Green%E2%80%93Tao_theorem](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Green%E2%80%93Tao_theorem)

------
UhUhUhUh
I once wrote a small python code that spat out a melody made from the
difference between consecutive prime numbers. Probably not of significant
import for mathematical research. But fun to listen to.

